# Help! Ensure website opens from certain location



## krups (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I am learning ASP.NET. Anybody know if i want to open my website from only certain city.. means Can i restrict ppl from opening my website from other cities than certain selected city?

Help needed urgently..

Thanks in advance..

Cheers!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2007)

You have to look at the visitor's information. Particularly their IP range and hostmasks at times.

Here's a list of Indian IP ranges from here:
*www.proxyserverprivacy.com/ipaddress_range.php

```
12.10.208.0 12.10.209.255
58.2.0.0 58.2.255.255
58.68.0.0 58.68.127.255
58.146.96.0 58.146.127.255
59.88.0.0 59.99.255.255
59.144.0.0 59.145.255.255
59.160.0.0 59.165.255.255
59.176.0.0 59.185.255.255
60.243.0.0 60.243.255.255
60.254.0.0 60.254.127.255
61.0.0.0 61.3.255.255
61.8.128.0 61.8.159.255
61.11.0.0 61.11.127.255
61.12.0.0 61.12.127.255
61.14.4.0 61.14.6.63
61.14.6.128 61.14.6.255
61.14.12.0 61.14.12.7
61.14.14.64 61.14.14.255
61.14.15.32 61.14.15.63
61.14.18.0 61.14.18.127
61.14.18.200 61.14.18.207
61.14.20.128 61.14.20.255
61.14.22.56 61.14.22.63
61.14.24.128 61.14.24.255
61.14.31.64 61.14.31.127
61.14.31.192 61.14.31.255
61.16.128.0 61.17.255.255
61.95.128.0 61.95.255.255
61.246.0.0 61.246.255.255
61.247.224.0 61.247.255.255
63.80.47.0 63.80.47.255
63.109.245.56 63.109.245.71
63.109.245.80 63.109.245.119
63.109.246.128 63.109.246.255
63.109.249.24 63.109.249.39
63.109.249.48 63.109.249.63
63.171.107.224 63.171.107.255
63.175.182.160 63.175.182.191
63.240.55.0 63.240.55.255
63.246.137.10 63.246.137.19
63.246.151.160 63.246.151.167
64.14.52.32 64.14.52.63
64.14.202.0 64.14.202.15
64.18.192.0 64.18.192.255
64.35.33.64 64.35.33.95
64.37.64.0 64.37.64.31
64.37.68.128 64.37.68.159
64.37.88.224 64.37.88.255
64.37.91.128 64.37.91.191
64.37.91.224 64.37.91.255
64.37.93.64 64.37.93.127
64.37.94.96 64.37.94.127
64.37.94.192 64.37.94.223
64.37.102.0 64.37.102.63
64.37.108.64 64.37.108.95
64.37.111.0 64.37.111.255
64.37.112.224 64.37.112.255
64.39.5.0 64.39.5.15
64.39.6.40 64.39.6.47
64.39.6.224 64.39.6.239
64.39.7.32 64.39.7.63
64.39.9.80 64.39.9.87
64.39.10.8 64.39.10.15
64.39.10.48 64.39.10.55
64.39.10.104 64.39.10.111
64.39.10.176 64.39.10.183
64.39.10.192 64.39.10.199
64.39.10.224 64.39.10.231
64.39.12.0 64.39.12.7
64.39.12.104 64.39.12.111
64.39.12.120 64.39.12.127
64.39.13.216 64.39.13.223
64.39.16.0 64.39.16.7
64.39.18.72 64.39.18.79
64.39.19.192 64.39.19.207
64.39.20.32 64.39.20.39
64.39.20.48 64.39.20.71
64.39.21.112 64.39.21.119
64.39.26.184 64.39.26.191
64.39.27.48 64.39.27.55
64.41.252.0 64.41.252.63
64.49.194.72 64.49.194.79
64.49.194.176 64.49.194.183
64.49.195.72 64.49.195.79
64.49.195.192 64.49.195.223
64.49.198.120 64.49.198.127
64.49.206.200 64.49.206.207
64.49.206.248 64.49.206.255
64.49.210.40 64.49.210.47
64.49.211.200 64.49.211.207
64.49.227.112 64.49.227.119
64.49.231.80 64.49.231.87
64.49.231.232 64.49.231.239
64.49.236.48 64.49.236.55
64.49.236.240 64.49.236.255
64.49.238.152 64.49.238.159
64.49.240.104 64.49.240.111
64.49.244.72 64.49.244.79
64.49.250.240 64.49.250.247
64.62.151.224 64.62.151.255
64.74.118.0 64.74.118.255
64.77.15.176 64.77.15.191
64.77.29.248 64.77.29.255
64.77.37.24 64.77.37.31
64.77.37.224 64.77.37.247
64.77.39.112 64.77.39.119
64.77.39.128 64.77.39.135
64.77.47.64 64.77.47.95
64.93.78.0 64.93.78.255
64.106.157.50 64.106.157.59
64.106.200.60 64.106.200.69
64.132.162.192 64.132.162.207
64.209.233.80 64.209.233.95
64.225.143.240 64.225.143.254
64.235.47.153 64.235.47.161
65.61.133.64 65.61.133.71
65.61.138.176 65.61.138.183
65.61.139.0 65.61.139.15
65.61.145.72 65.61.145.79
65.61.170.0 65.61.170.7
65.61.170.64 65.61.170.79
65.99.249.16 65.99.249.31
65.110.51.10 65.110.51.19
65.160.142.128 65.160.142.255
65.175.64.0 65.175.64.255
65.175.77.32 65.175.77.47
65.175.77.128 65.175.77.143
65.175.77.160 65.175.77.175
65.175.81.32 65.175.81.63
65.175.97.128 65.175.97.255
65.175.124.0 65.175.124.127
66.79.176.128 66.79.176.159
66.96.212.2 66.96.212.99
66.96.221.2 66.96.221.124
66.96.222.2 66.96.222.14
66.96.231.170 66.96.231.199
66.96.243.2 66.96.243.254
66.96.244.145 66.96.244.154
66.96.250.120 66.96.250.139
66.96.255.130 66.96.255.254
66.111.57.80 66.111.57.89
66.111.222.0 66.111.222.15
66.162.122.64 66.162.122.79
66.165.85.128 66.165.85.255
66.165.101.48 66.165.101.63
66.165.101.208 66.165.101.223
66.165.106.0 66.165.106.31
66.197.132.215 66.197.132.234
66.197.160.2 66.197.160.129
66.197.167.80 66.197.167.199
66.197.173.50 66.197.173.99
66.197.173.215 66.197.173.254
66.201.66.192 66.201.66.255
66.201.94.0 66.201.94.31
66.201.109.128 66.201.109.255
66.216.64.104 66.216.64.111
66.216.77.200 66.216.77.207
66.216.79.32 66.216.79.47
66.216.79.192 66.216.79.207
66.216.80.48 66.216.80.55
66.216.81.80 66.216.81.95
66.216.97.64 66.216.97.71
66.216.99.16 66.216.99.23
66.216.105.80 66.216.105.87
66.216.108.160 66.216.108.167
66.227.5.209 66.227.5.216
66.227.26.57 66.227.26.64
66.227.27.81 66.227.27.96
66.252.1.64 66.252.1.191
66.252.7.0 66.252.7.127
66.252.20.128 66.252.20.191
67.59.182.248 67.59.182.255
69.13.105.42 69.13.105.57
69.16.141.64 69.16.141.127
69.16.156.0 69.16.156.7
69.20.24.184 69.20.24.191
69.20.31.16 69.20.31.23
69.20.35.152 69.20.35.159
69.20.35.208 69.20.35.215
69.20.45.208 69.20.45.215
69.20.51.64 69.20.51.71
69.20.85.72 69.20.85.79
69.20.97.96 69.20.97.103
69.20.97.192 69.20.97.207
69.20.99.136 69.20.99.143
69.20.100.32 69.20.100.39
69.20.105.56 69.20.105.63
69.20.105.240 69.20.105.247
70.224.176.208 70.224.176.223
72.3.153.64 72.3.153.71
72.3.175.104 72.3.175.111
72.3.191.192 72.3.191.207
72.3.210.136 72.3.210.143
72.29.0.0 72.29.0.31
72.29.1.224 72.29.1.255
72.29.13.0 72.29.13.255
72.29.17.192 72.29.17.223
72.29.21.128 72.29.21.255
72.29.23.128 72.29.23.159
72.29.23.224 72.29.23.255
72.29.26.128 72.29.26.255
72.32.3.48 72.32.3.63
72.32.14.64 72.32.14.71
72.32.18.56 72.32.18.63
72.32.19.80 72.32.19.87
72.32.21.0 72.32.21.7
72.32.22.128 72.32.22.143
72.32.34.128 72.32.34.135
72.32.35.0 72.32.35.15
72.32.35.32 72.32.35.39
72.32.37.112 72.32.37.119
72.32.55.160 72.32.55.167
72.32.91.0 72.32.91.15
72.32.99.0 72.32.99.7
72.32.102.24 72.32.102.31
72.32.105.136 72.32.105.151
72.32.106.144 72.32.106.151
72.32.151.144 72.32.151.159
72.32.153.64 72.32.153.79
72.32.162.40 72.32.162.47
72.32.201.136 72.32.201.143
72.32.207.72 72.32.207.79
72.32.219.80 72.32.219.87
72.32.229.144 72.32.229.151
72.32.232.160 72.32.232.167
72.32.238.0 72.32.238.7
72.32.242.0 72.32.242.7
72.32.242.32 72.32.242.47
72.32.247.72 72.32.247.79
72.32.251.32 72.32.251.39
74.205.8.40 74.205.8.47
74.205.32.232 74.205.32.239
74.205.33.96 74.205.33.111
74.205.47.40 74.205.47.47
74.205.47.72 74.205.47.79
74.205.74.168 74.205.74.183
74.205.96.240 74.205.96.247
74.205.97.112 74.205.97.119
74.205.104.128 74.205.104.135
80.247.138.16 80.247.138.71
80.254.160.16 80.254.160.23
80.255.41.128 80.255.41.135
83.136.5.32 83.136.5.63
87.249.83.0 87.249.83.255
116.50.0.0 116.50.7.255
116.50.64.0 116.50.127.255
116.66.128.0 116.66.159.255
116.68.64.0 116.68.127.255
116.68.240.0 116.68.247.255
116.72.0.0 116.75.255.255
116.90.240.0 116.90.255.255
116.119.0.0 116.119.255.255
116.193.128.0 116.193.135.255
116.193.160.0 116.193.167.255
116.212.176.0 116.212.183.255
116.214.24.0 116.214.31.255
121.50.0.0 121.50.15.255
121.240.0.0 121.247.255.255
122.50.128.0 122.50.255.255
122.98.0.0 122.98.255.255
122.144.16.0 122.144.23.255
122.160.0.0 122.175.255.255
122.200.16.0 122.200.23.255
122.252.224.0 122.252.255.255
122.255.72.0 122.255.79.255
123.100.234.0 123.100.234.255
123.108.32.0 123.108.63.255
123.108.200.0 123.108.207.255
123.108.224.0 123.108.231.255
123.136.16.0 123.136.23.255
123.136.128.0 123.136.255.255
123.176.32.0 123.176.47.255
123.201.0.0 123.201.255.255
123.236.0.0 123.239.255.255
123.242.240.0 123.242.255.255
123.252.128.0 123.252.191.255
124.4.0.0 124.4.255.255
124.7.0.0 124.7.255.255
124.30.0.0 124.30.255.255
124.47.128.0 124.47.191.255
124.124.0.0 124.125.255.255
124.153.64.0 124.153.127.255
125.16.0.0 125.23.255.255
125.62.96.0 125.62.191.255
125.63.64.0 125.63.127.255
125.99.0.0 125.99.255.255
134.159.98.192 134.159.98.223
134.159.110.128 134.159.110.135
134.159.111.72 134.159.111.79
134.159.112.8 134.159.112.15
134.159.112.24 134.159.112.31
134.159.112.176 134.159.112.191
134.159.116.128 134.159.116.191
134.159.122.80 134.159.122.95
134.159.141.0 134.159.141.127
134.159.142.160 134.159.142.191
134.159.146.0 134.159.146.31
134.159.146.48 134.159.146.63
134.159.155.124 134.159.155.127
134.159.165.80 134.159.165.95
134.159.168.128 134.159.168.255
144.16.0.0 144.16.255.255
157.227.0.0 157.227.255.255
158.144.0.0 158.144.255.255
163.122.0.0 163.122.255.255
164.100.0.0 164.100.255.255
164.164.0.0 164.164.255.255
192.109.194.0 192.109.194.255
192.136.141.0 192.136.143.255
192.151.129.0 192.151.129.255
194.117.103.3 194.117.103.3
194.117.103.5 194.117.103.5
194.117.103.9 194.117.103.9
194.117.103.47 194.117.103.47
194.117.103.65 194.117.103.65
194.117.103.81 194.117.103.81
194.117.103.88 194.117.103.88
194.117.103.94 194.117.103.94
194.117.103.121 194.117.103.121
194.117.103.130 194.117.103.130
194.117.103.133 194.117.103.133
194.117.103.142 194.117.103.142
194.117.103.147 194.117.103.147
194.117.103.169 194.117.103.169
194.117.103.172 194.117.103.172
194.117.103.180 194.117.103.180
194.117.103.212 194.117.103.212
194.117.103.220 194.117.103.220
194.117.103.222 194.117.103.222
194.117.103.231 194.117.103.231
194.117.103.236 194.117.103.238
194.117.103.243 194.117.103.243
194.117.103.245 194.117.103.246
194.117.103.248 194.117.103.250
195.112.167.28 195.112.167.31
195.112.167.192 195.112.167.195
195.112.167.236 195.112.167.239
195.112.167.248 195.112.167.251
195.112.177.8 195.112.177.11
195.112.177.24 195.112.177.27
195.112.177.56 195.112.177.75
195.112.177.92 195.112.177.95
195.112.177.108 195.112.177.111
195.112.177.132 195.112.177.135
195.112.177.184 195.112.177.187
195.112.177.228 195.112.177.231
195.112.182.69 195.112.182.69
196.1.1.0 196.1.1.255
196.1.68.0 196.1.68.255
196.1.104.0 196.1.106.255
196.1.108.0 196.1.111.255
196.1.113.0 196.1.114.255
196.1.134.0 196.1.134.255
196.3.65.0 196.3.65.255
196.12.32.0 196.12.63.255
196.15.16.0 196.15.31.255
199.106.210.8 199.106.210.31
199.106.212.32 199.106.212.47
202.1.120.0 202.1.127.255
202.3.75.0 202.3.77.255
202.3.80.0 202.3.95.255
202.3.112.0 202.3.127.255
202.4.25.0 202.4.25.255
202.6.80.0 202.6.80.255
202.6.99.0 202.6.99.255
202.7.52.0 202.7.59.255
202.9.112.0 202.9.207.255
202.12.16.0 202.12.16.255
202.12.101.0 202.12.101.255
202.14.69.0 202.14.69.255
202.14.72.0 202.14.72.255
202.21.129.0 202.21.129.255
202.21.134.0 202.21.135.255
202.21.147.0 202.21.147.255
202.38.180.0 202.38.183.255
202.40.6.0 202.40.6.255
202.41.0.0 202.41.13.255
202.41.16.0 202.41.129.255
202.41.131.0 202.41.133.255
202.41.148.0 202.41.151.255
202.41.192.0 202.41.192.255
202.41.204.0 202.41.207.255
202.41.224.0 202.41.235.191
202.41.235.224 202.41.239.255
202.44.56.0 202.44.59.255
202.44.137.0 202.44.137.255
202.45.6.0 202.45.7.255
202.45.10.0 202.45.11.255
202.46.19.0 202.46.19.255
202.46.22.0 202.46.23.255
202.46.192.0 202.46.223.255
202.47.124.0 202.47.124.255
202.47.127.0 202.47.127.255
202.52.2.0 202.52.3.255
202.53.8.0 202.53.15.255
202.53.64.0 202.53.111.255
202.54.0.0 202.55.31.255
202.56.0.0 202.56.3.255
202.56.96.0 202.56.127.255
202.56.192.0 202.56.255.255
202.58.132.0 202.58.135.255
202.59.2.0 202.59.3.255
202.60.128.0 202.60.159.255
202.60.208.0 202.60.223.255
202.61.8.0 202.61.11.255
202.62.64.0 202.62.95.255
202.62.116.0 202.62.117.255
202.62.224.0 202.62.239.255
202.62.252.0 202.62.252.255
202.63.96.0 202.63.127.255
202.63.160.0 202.63.191.255
202.63.252.0 202.63.253.255
202.65.128.0 202.65.159.255
202.67.4.0 202.67.7.255
202.68.128.0 202.68.159.255
202.70.192.0 202.70.207.255
202.71.128.0 202.71.159.255
202.72.248.0 202.72.251.255
202.75.192.0 202.75.207.255
202.77.137.0 202.77.137.255
202.78.160.0 202.78.175.255
202.78.232.0 202.78.239.255
202.79.248.0 202.79.251.255
202.80.48.0 202.80.63.255
202.81.128.0 202.81.159.255
202.81.192.0 202.81.207.255
202.83.16.0 202.83.63.255
202.86.4.0 202.86.7.255
202.86.251.0 202.86.251.255
202.87.32.0 202.87.63.255
202.88.128.0 202.88.191.255
202.88.208.0 202.88.255.255
202.89.64.0 202.89.79.255
202.90.32.0 202.90.47.255
202.90.96.0 202.90.111.255
202.91.64.0 202.91.95.255
202.91.132.0 202.91.143.255
202.92.8.0 202.92.15.255
202.92.224.0 202.92.239.255
202.95.251.0 202.95.251.255
202.122.16.0 202.122.23.255
202.122.134.0 202.122.135.255
202.123.32.0 202.123.47.255
202.124.248.0 202.124.255.255
202.131.96.0 202.131.159.255
202.133.14.0 202.133.14.7
202.133.48.0 202.133.63.255
202.134.144.0 202.134.207.255
202.136.248.0 202.136.251.255
202.137.208.0 202.137.223.255
202.137.232.0 202.137.239.255
202.137.248.0 202.137.251.255
202.138.96.0 202.138.127.255
202.140.32.0 202.140.63.255
202.140.128.0 202.140.159.255
202.141.0.0 202.141.159.255
202.142.0.0 202.142.7.255
202.142.64.0 202.142.127.255
202.143.0.0 202.143.1.255
202.143.4.0 202.143.7.255
202.144.0.0 202.144.127.255
202.146.192.0 202.146.207.255
202.148.192.0 202.148.207.255
202.149.32.0 202.149.63.255
202.149.192.0 202.149.223.255
202.151.128.0 202.151.159.255
202.153.32.0 202.153.47.255
202.154.160.0 202.154.175.255
202.157.64.0 202.157.95.255
202.157.190.0 202.157.191.255
202.159.192.0 202.159.255.255
202.160.160.0 202.160.175.255
202.160.239.0 202.160.239.255
202.162.48.0 202.162.63.255
202.162.224.0 202.162.255.255
202.164.32.0 202.164.63.255
202.164.128.0 202.164.159.255
202.172.7.0 202.172.7.255
202.174.5.0 202.174.5.255
202.174.148.136 202.174.148.143
202.177.44.0 202.177.47.255
202.177.128.0 202.177.191.255
202.177.224.0 202.177.255.255
202.179.64.0 202.179.95.255
202.183.64.0 202.183.79.255
202.189.224.0 202.189.255.255
202.191.64.0 202.191.95.255
202.242.2.111 202.242.2.111
203.12.222.0 203.12.223.255
203.13.168.0 203.13.171.255
203.14.18.0 203.14.18.255
203.18.26.0 203.18.26.255
203.19.3.0 203.19.3.255
203.21.7.0 203.21.7.255
203.24.87.0 203.24.87.255
203.27.235.0 203.27.235.255
203.31.8.0 203.31.9.255
203.32.4.0 203.32.5.255
203.32.221.0 203.32.221.255
203.33.198.0 203.33.199.255
203.34.69.0 203.34.69.255
203.34.116.0 203.34.117.255
203.55.173.0 203.55.173.255
203.56.241.0 203.56.241.255
203.56.255.224 203.56.255.239
203.62.172.0 203.62.175.255
203.76.128.0 203.76.143.255
203.76.176.0 203.76.191.255
203.77.177.0 203.77.177.255
203.77.192.0 203.77.207.255
203.78.4.0 203.78.4.255
203.78.128.0 203.78.159.255
203.78.208.0 203.78.223.255
203.82.4.0 203.82.7.255
203.82.250.0 203.82.251.255
203.83.248.0 203.83.249.255
203.86.96.0 203.86.127.255
203.88.0.0 203.88.31.255
203.88.128.0 203.88.159.255
203.89.4.0 203.89.4.255
203.90.4.0 203.90.5.255
203.90.64.0 203.90.127.255
203.91.192.0 203.91.223.255
203.92.32.0 203.92.63.255
203.92.192.0 203.92.207.255
203.94.192.0 203.94.255.255
203.98.96.0 203.98.127.255
203.98.205.128 203.98.205.159
203.98.205.176 203.98.205.207
203.98.207.64 203.98.207.79
203.98.207.160 203.98.207.191
203.98.210.112 203.98.210.127
203.99.40.0 203.99.47.255
203.99.192.0 203.99.223.255
203.100.64.0 203.100.79.255
203.101.0.0 203.101.127.255
203.104.16.0 203.104.23.255
203.105.160.0 203.105.191.255
203.109.64.0 203.109.127.255
203.110.80.0 203.110.95.255
203.110.208.0 203.110.223.255
203.110.240.0 203.110.247.255
203.112.128.0 203.112.159.255
203.115.64.0 203.115.127.255
203.119.49.0 203.119.50.255
203.122.0.0 203.122.63.255
203.123.32.0 203.123.47.255
203.123.128.0 203.123.191.255
203.123.247.192 203.123.247.195
203.124.16.0 203.124.23.255
203.124.128.0 203.124.175.255
203.124.192.0 203.124.255.255
203.129.192.0 203.129.255.255
203.132.128.0 203.132.159.255
203.132.208.0 203.132.223.255
203.134.192.0 203.134.231.255
203.134.248.0 203.134.251.255
203.143.176.0 203.143.191.255
203.144.96.0 203.144.127.255
203.145.128.0 203.145.191.255
203.153.32.0 203.153.47.255
203.158.64.0 203.158.95.255
203.163.128.0 203.163.191.255
203.163.224.0 203.163.255.255
203.171.240.0 203.171.247.255
203.187.128.0 203.187.159.255
203.187.192.0 203.187.255.255
203.188.224.0 203.188.231.255
203.189.5.0 203.189.5.255
203.189.176.0 203.189.183.255
203.190.76.0 203.190.76.7
203.190.128.0 203.190.159.255
203.190.248.0 203.190.248.255
203.191.34.0 203.191.35.255
203.192.192.0 203.192.255.255
203.193.128.0 203.193.191.255
203.194.96.0 203.194.111.255
203.196.128.0 203.197.255.255
203.199.0.0 203.200.255.255
203.201.192.0 203.201.255.255
203.212.64.0 203.212.79.255
203.212.192.0 203.212.255.255
203.222.166.136 203.222.166.143
203.222.171.176 203.222.171.191
203.222.187.128 203.222.187.167
203.222.187.192 203.222.187.255
204.176.100.240 204.176.100.255
205.134.225.128 205.134.225.135
205.214.74.24 205.214.74.39
205.214.74.48 205.214.74.63
205.214.74.80 205.214.74.95
205.214.83.24 205.214.83.31
205.234.150.32 205.234.150.39
205.234.172.192 205.234.172.255
205.234.179.144 205.234.179.151
206.73.45.0 206.73.45.127
206.103.11.0 206.103.11.255
206.182.89.128 206.182.89.191
206.182.192.112 206.182.192.127
206.225.94.243 206.225.94.250
207.58.158.224 207.58.158.231
207.97.201.72 207.97.201.79
207.97.225.16 207.97.225.23
207.97.225.96 207.97.225.103
207.97.237.80 207.97.237.87
207.97.238.144 207.97.238.151
207.97.252.56 207.97.252.63
207.150.164.210 207.150.164.239
207.198.105.198 207.198.105.211
207.210.211.192 207.210.211.215
207.210.233.0 207.210.233.255
208.99.222.64 208.99.222.95
208.112.115.16 208.112.115.23
208.149.96.0 208.149.99.255
209.16.208.48 209.16.208.63
209.18.84.220 209.18.84.229
209.44.115.0 209.44.115.255
209.50.241.40 209.50.241.139
209.61.131.144 209.61.131.151
209.61.132.136 209.61.132.143
209.61.132.240 209.61.132.255
209.61.133.8 209.61.133.15
209.61.133.88 209.61.133.95
209.61.135.248 209.61.135.255
209.61.137.48 209.61.137.63
209.61.139.216 209.61.139.223
209.61.140.112 209.61.140.119
209.61.140.232 209.61.140.239
209.61.141.64 209.61.141.71
209.61.142.0 209.61.142.15
209.61.143.0 209.61.143.15
209.61.146.0 209.61.146.7
209.61.152.120 209.61.152.127
209.61.162.0 209.61.162.7
209.61.162.176 209.61.162.183
209.61.164.184 209.61.164.191
209.61.165.152 209.61.165.159
209.61.168.8 209.61.168.15
209.61.168.96 209.61.168.103
209.61.175.16 209.61.175.23
209.61.175.176 209.61.175.183
209.61.175.200 209.61.175.207
209.67.40.16 209.67.40.31
209.85.12.96 209.85.12.127
209.85.19.192 209.85.19.255
209.85.53.160 209.85.53.175
209.95.103.160 209.95.103.191
209.163.234.160 209.163.234.167
209.163.237.120 209.163.237.135
209.163.239.224 209.163.239.231
209.163.250.192 209.163.250.199
209.163.251.184 209.163.251.191
209.182.35.64 209.182.35.127
209.182.60.0 209.182.60.255
209.182.61.128 209.182.61.255
209.197.225.48 209.197.225.55
209.200.228.61 209.200.228.69
209.203.226.64 209.203.226.95
209.227.223.160 209.227.223.175
209.250.147.224 209.250.147.255
210.5.200.0 210.5.203.255
210.5.209.192 210.5.209.207
210.5.209.224 210.5.209.231
210.7.64.0 210.7.95.255
210.18.0.0 210.18.191.255
210.56.96.0 210.56.127.255
210.89.32.0 210.89.63.255
210.176.32.32 210.176.32.63
210.176.32.96 210.176.44.63
210.176.44.160 210.176.47.255
210.210.0.0 210.210.127.255
210.211.128.0 210.212.255.255
210.214.0.0 210.214.255.255
212.63.167.124 212.63.167.127
212.63.181.64 212.63.181.67
212.63.181.80 212.63.181.91
212.63.181.108 212.63.181.111
212.63.181.120 212.63.181.131
212.63.181.136 212.63.181.139
212.63.181.152 212.63.181.163
212.63.181.172 212.63.181.179
212.63.181.188 212.63.181.195
212.63.181.220 212.63.181.223
212.63.181.248 212.63.181.251
212.63.182.54 212.63.182.54
212.63.182.76 212.63.182.79
212.63.183.6 212.63.183.6
212.63.183.12 212.63.183.12
212.63.183.17 212.63.183.17
212.63.183.24 212.63.183.25
212.63.183.34 212.63.183.35
212.63.183.41 212.63.183.41
212.63.183.43 212.63.183.43
212.63.183.45 212.63.183.45
212.63.183.54 212.63.183.54
212.63.183.70 212.63.183.70
212.63.183.72 212.63.183.73
212.63.183.78 212.63.183.79
212.63.183.83 212.63.183.84
212.63.183.88 212.63.183.88
212.63.183.90 212.63.183.91
212.63.183.94 212.63.183.94
212.63.183.128 212.63.183.131
212.63.183.136 212.63.183.151
212.63.183.160 212.63.183.167
212.63.183.200 212.63.183.203
212.63.183.232 212.63.183.235
212.63.183.240 212.63.183.243
212.63.183.252 212.63.183.255
212.162.195.0 212.162.195.51
212.162.195.56 212.162.195.59
212.162.196.0 212.162.196.95
212.165.133.0 212.165.133.255
212.165.136.0 212.165.139.255
212.165.146.24 212.165.146.31
212.165.146.120 212.165.146.127
216.6.64.0 216.6.71.255
216.7.173.112 216.7.173.127
216.15.130.160 216.15.130.175
216.15.154.160 216.15.154.191
216.15.157.0 216.15.157.31
216.15.157.128 216.15.157.159
216.15.157.224 216.15.157.255
216.15.168.0 216.15.168.63
216.15.179.0 216.15.179.31
216.15.179.160 216.15.179.191
216.15.179.226 216.15.179.255
216.15.182.96 216.15.182.127
216.15.192.64 216.15.192.127
216.15.201.64 216.15.201.127
216.15.204.128 216.15.204.159
216.15.223.64 216.15.223.91
216.15.225.128 216.15.225.255
216.15.228.128 216.15.228.255
216.15.230.128 216.15.230.255
216.15.231.128 216.15.231.255
216.15.237.0 216.15.237.127
216.15.239.0 216.15.239.127
216.40.100.104 216.40.100.111
216.109.75.16 216.109.75.31
216.109.76.0 216.109.77.255
216.110.34.104 216.110.34.111
216.110.35.240 216.110.35.247
216.110.41.240 216.110.41.254
216.136.178.16 216.136.178.31
216.144.239.64 216.144.239.95
216.149.227.184 216.149.227.191
216.149.227.240 216.149.227.247
216.177.72.224 216.177.72.239
216.187.101.128 216.187.101.255
216.198.194.32 216.198.194.63
216.198.194.96 216.198.194.127
216.198.194.160 216.198.194.191
216.198.199.64 216.198.199.95
216.198.201.128 216.198.201.225
216.198.202.128 216.198.202.255
216.198.204.96 216.198.204.127
216.198.210.0 216.198.210.255
216.198.217.0 216.198.217.63
216.198.222.128 216.198.222.255
216.198.236.0 216.198.236.127
216.198.237.0 216.198.237.127
216.198.241.128 216.198.241.255
216.198.244.8 216.198.244.15
216.198.244.48 216.198.244.55
216.198.251.0 216.198.251.31
216.198.251.96 216.198.251.127
216.198.251.160 216.198.251.191
216.218.236.64 216.218.236.95
216.236.200.136 216.236.200.167
216.236.201.128 216.236.201.135
216.236.203.0 216.236.203.255
216.237.117.128 216.237.117.255
218.248.0.0 218.248.255.255
219.64.0.0 219.65.255.255
219.83.128.0 219.83.255.255
219.90.96.0 219.90.111.255
219.91.128.0 219.91.255.255
220.156.184.0 220.156.191.255
220.224.0.0 220.227.255.255
221.120.104.0 221.120.111.255
221.128.128.0 221.128.255.255
221.134.0.0 221.135.255.255
```

Read as:
ip.start.range ip.end.range

If your visitor's ip is within these ranges you can show a particular page, else not.

I think there are several scripts to automatically lookup a visitor's country, you may use that as well to determine.


----------

